# Sexing Help ... Azureus



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 2 Azureus that where out of water on May 15th 2009, I have not heard any calling so thinking maybe they are all females.

Azureus_ID01:









Azureus_ID02:









Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

from my noob eye id say

female
male


am i right anyone?


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

I would have to agree on that:
It looks to me like the first one is female and the second one is male.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like the first frog is Female, second is Male. Azureus have very soft calls. My pair has been breeding for a good half a year or so and I have only heard my male call once or twice. They have had many good froglets to.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Great, thank you for your help. What is the indicator, the toe pads?


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah...looks like female-male.

You compare the front toe pads vs. back toe pads. If there is a significant difference, it's a male. If not, female.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The second frog has significantly wider front toe pads than the first one has. I would also agree that the first one is female and the second one, with the wide pads, is a male. Now you just need a coco hut placed on a deli cup lid. You're going to want to play some Barry White and give em a little privacy!
Good Luck!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Female
Male

Hopefully they get to breeding. Good luck.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a coco-hut w/ a petri dish under it, I am going to add a Bromeliad pup (Neoregelia Chiquita Linda) from my Leucomelas tank. I was also going to play a recording of Azureus calling from my iPod for them. Do they have a specific breeding season?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yep, I agree. I've been breeding azureus for two years and have never heard any males calling and only seen my oldest male "calling" once. Some claim that they breed primarily in the spring, but I've had eggs at various times. Try increasing their feeding and mist more frequently. Sometimes that will get them started. It kind of simulates the rainy season with the accompanying increase in insect populations.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

did you get anywhere with the ipod recording? i've been trying to search for a good thread on this to see if it helped at all. 

i have a probable male based on toe pad size and what looks to me like a gravid female (although i'm having trouble getting her to pose for a good belly pic). she has a big crease running down her belly in the direction from nose to tail. looks like a total hog, but i havent seen any indications of breeding activity.

was wondering if anyone's had success w/ stimulating breeding by playing recordings?

thanks, brett


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Female
> Male
> 
> Hopefully they get to breeding. Good luck.


I Concur Counselour!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Brett,

You are more likely to stimulate breeding with daily mistings and good nutrition (I like to say "good feeding is good breeding"). My Azureus males tend to call several months before the females are ready, but this is mostly missed until you come in one morning and see the female following the male around the viv and stroking his back.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the response richard. i keep them nice and fat and have recently upped the misting frequency. hopefully that gets them in the mood...


----------

